# Very Old Armida, Molnia And Schaffhausen Pocket Watches?



## Antaishi (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello everybody!

I have been looking for more information about my great-grandfathers pocket watch that I have found in his belongings. There is no information about it on the internet or not at least this specific watch, so I hoping you guys can help me resolve this little "mystery" of mine.

So, this watch seems to be made out of silver casing with engraved leafs all around it. On the back there is an engraved picture of horse rider on horse (maybe jockey), and standing near is 19th century gentleman with cylinder hat and walking stick. The numerals are roman, and hands looks like they are made of gold or at least gilded, with also golden or gilded dots all around the numbers. It also has smaller circle made for showing seconds or maybe stopwatch, I am not sure. On the inside there are two hatches, one from the clock and second one from the clock mechanism. On both hatches it is same serial number (I think it is serial number): 3075, and on the bigger, clock hatch, there looks like to be something handwritten like initials or something, but it is very unreadable: J7550. And on the mechanism it only says three words: Armida, Avance and Retard. I know that Avance and Retard means Fast and Slow on French, but then I don't know how it came here in my great-grandfathers possession, because he was from old Yugoslavia (which was on the other side of the Europe).

Here are the pics: http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/Antaishi/library/Armida?page=1&postlogin=true

My great-grandfather died somewhere in 1948 of old age, which means he was young somewhere around 1900 or 1910, and presumably he bought the watch then. Those are all the information I can think of.

Also, I have two more pocket watches, one is Molnia from USSR, but the second I have no idea, I think its Schaffhausen casing, but I cant say anything else because it doesn't have clock hands or that front plate where numbers are, it only has casing and mechanism... maybe somebody took it for parts long time ago? Molnia is in perfect condition, I think it still works, but I don't know how to check it, it was my grandfathers watch (he was the son of my great-grandfather who had that Armida watch). Armida seems to have all parts, but one hand has fallen off, and some spring is out, you can see it on the picture, its under the glass. And at the end Schaffhausen (I think it's Schaffhausen) doesn't have glas, numbers plate, and some parts, but casing is in excellent condition... it also looks like gold, is it?

Here is Molnia: http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/Antaishi/library/Molnia?page=1&postlogin=true

Here is Schaffhausen: http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/Antaishi/library/Schaffhausen?page=1&postlogin=true

I am hoping if you can at least give me some information on what year they where made, or where, or anything at least. Maybe even how much they cost... I don't think on selling them, I just want to know how much they would cost.

Thank you in advance guys, and have a nice day!


----------

